# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Maakunnallinen junaliikenne Jyväskylässä

## ultrix

Näille seuduille ei mielestäni sopisikaan varsinaiset metromaiset paikallisjunat vaan maakunnallista, jopa maakuntarajat ylittävää liikennettä tunnin vuorovälillä tai harvemmin.

Muurame-Saarijärvi-välillä tunnin välein kulkeva lähijuna olisi mielestäni realistinen, Jyväskylästä Pieksämäelle ehkä kahden tunnin välein ja Haapamäelle neljän tunnin välein. Pysähdyksiä täytyisi olla riittävän tiheästi.

----------


## Wänskä

> Muurame-Saarijärvi-välillä tunnin välein kulkeva lähijuna olisi mielestäni realistinen, Jyväskylästä Pieksämäelle ehkä kahden tunnin välein ja Haapamäelle neljän tunnin välein. Pysähdyksiä täytyisi olla riittävän tiheästi.


Itse olen ajatellut reittiä Jämsänkoski-Äänekoski. Hyvähän sen olisi Saarijärvellekin jatkaa. Mutta eikös liikenne voisi ulottua myös Jämsään ja Jämsänkoskelle, sieltä kun käydään Jyväskylässä töissä, ja matka on jo sen verran pitkä (muistaakseni 57 km tms.) että tunnin välein kulkeva juna olisi autolle houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

Mielestäni ei olisi mahdoton ajatus liikennöidä tunnin välein myös Lievestuoreelle. Siihen tarvittaisiin yksi yksikkö, sillä matka on n. 24 km. Jyskän, Vaajakosken, Leppälahden, Metsolahden ja Kelkkalan ympäristöön on mahdollista kaavoittaa lisää asuinalueita radan varteen.

Jos ajatellaan, että etelästä (Jämsänkoski) ja pohjoisesta (Saarijärvi) tulevat paikallisjunat kohtaisivat Jyväskylässä puolelta, voisi Lievestuoreen juna saapua Jyväskylään aina .25 ja lähteä .35

Vuonna 1952 Jyväskylän ja Lievestuoreen välillä oli muuten 12 pysähdyspaikkaa ja matka kesti 53 minuuttia  :Cool:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Muurame-Saarijärvi-välillä tunnin välein kulkeva lähijuna olisi mielestäni realistinen, Jyväskylästä Pieksämäelle ehkä kahden tunnin välein ja Haapamäelle neljän tunnin välein.


Tampere - Seinäjoki - Oulu ja Tampere - Jyväskylä - Pieksämäki väleillä kulkee IC- (ja P-)junia enimmäkseen kolmen tunnin välein.  Tässä tilanteessa olisi mielestäni kolme tuntia paras vuoroväli taajamajunille väleillä Jyväskylä - Haapamäki - Seinäjoki ja Tampere - Haapamäki.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse olen ajatellut reittiä Jämsänkoski-Äänekoski. Hyvähän sen olisi Saarijärvellekin jatkaa.


Joka toinen tai joka kolmas vuoro voisi jatkaa myös Ylivieskaan. Sen verran vuoroja, että saadaan tarpeeksi monelle Ouluun menevälle junalle yhteydet Jyväskylästä.

----------

